# αυτός πήγε να τη χτυπήσει, αλλά το μετάνιωσε



## dukaine

Η Νέια σηκώθηκε, εκείνος πήγε να τη χτυπήσει, αλλά το μετάνιωσε.

I can't tell if this means that he actually hit her and regretted it afterwards, or if he was about to hit her and changed his mind. WordReference has μετανιώνω as "regret" or "repent", so that's why I'm not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## διαφορετικός

dukaine said:


> [...] changed his mind. [...] "regret" or "repent"


These translations are correct. _When_ did he change his mind? Before or after he hit her? Your excerpt does not give the answer. The word "αλλά" might be helpful, combined with the context, to find the likely answer.


----------



## dukaine

διαφορετικός said:


> These translations are correct. _When_ did he change his mind? Before or after he hit her? Your excerpt does not give the answer. The word "αλλά" might be helpful, combined with the context, to find the likely answer.


So you're saying he did actually hit her, and he felt bad about it?


----------



## διαφορετικός

dukaine said:


> So you're saying he did actually hit her, and he felt bad about it?


No, the text says that he "went to hit her" (maybe this is not correct English, but hopefully you understand), but he changed his mind about it or felt bad about it.


----------



## dukaine

διαφορετικός said:


> No, the text says that he "went to hit her" (maybe this is not correct English, but hopefully you understand), but he changed his mind about it or felt bad about it.


It's correct English, I just wanted to make sure it meant what I thought it meant, because I didn't know that μετανιώνω could mean "change one's mind". Thanks!


----------



## διαφορετικός

I am sorry, I just found out that "πήγε να τη χτυπήσει" probably means "he wanted to hit her" or "he was about to hit her", not "went to hit her". So probably he did not hit her.

PS: Well, in theory it can mean either of them, but "went to hit her" seems less likely to me.


----------



## Perseas

Finally he didn't hit her, he changed his mind.


----------



## mysunrise

Perseas said:


> Finally he didn't hit her, he changed his mind.


You are right.


----------



## mysunrise

dukaine said:


> Η Νέια σηκώθηκε, εκείνος πήγε να τη χτυπήσει, αλλά το μετάνιωσε.  *He had the intention to hit her (maybe he lifted his arm very angry), but definitely he didn't hit her. *


Η Νέια σηκώθηκε, *εκείνος την χτύπησε*, αλλά το μετάνιωσε. *He hit her. *

Have in mind that the use of "παω να" is frecuently used when people narrate events of the past. So, simple past or past continuous of "παω να", in all persons of the verb, are very common in Greek, meaning *intention *(this is the case in your example)*, or describe simultaneous events*.

Surely, the main use of the verb πηγαίνω / πάω is to denote movement from one place to another, I go to London every year; She is going to her aunt's house now, etc...


----------



## ioanell

μετανιώνω: 1. to regret sth 2. to change one's mind

τη χτύπησε, αλλά το μετάνιωσε: he hit her, but regretted it (afterwards).
πήγε να τη χτυπήσει, αλλά το μετάνιωσε: he was about to hit her (because, of course, he wanted to), but (in the last moment) he changed his mind.


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks everyone for this helpful discussion.  ioanell is right to point out two possible translations of μετανιώνω in English.  This has helped clarify it.  

"Changed his mind" is absolutely right for the second sentence.  We can obviously also translate the English phrase with "άλλαξε γνώμη". Does that fit here or is it a slightly different shade of meaning?


----------



## mysunrise

dukaine said:


> Η Νέια σηκώθηκε, εκείνος πήγε να τη χτυπήσει, αλλά το μετάνιωσε.





Helleno File said:


> "άλλαξε γνώμη". Does that fit here or is it a slightly different shade of meaning?


Νομίζω πως "το μετάνιωσε" δείχνει αμεσότητα, ταχύτητα στην πράξη (βέβαια πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε και το context).

Άλλαξε γνώμη is not wrong, but it looks like:

He raised his hand to hit her and theeeen...
"hmmm.... Let me see... I will hit her... Maybe not... Hmmm... Maybe yes... But no... No?... Definitely, no..." 
...he changed his mind. 

So, sometimes, "άλλαξε γνώμη" needs some time. That is, in this frase, maybe, it is better to stay direct to the point, to be rapid. Hitting someone is something violent. So, you maybe need a strong single word to express directly this change. 

*So, it's not about right and wrong. It has to do with the context, and what the writer wants to express. *

Check also this:
Η Νέια σηκώθηκε, εκείνος πήγε να τη χτυπήσει, αλλά *κρατήθηκε*. = he stopped himself.


----------

